# Aggregates Industry Partners with Federal and State Agencies to Promote Summer Water



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Federal MSHA, ODNR and the OAIMA have joined forces to promote summer water safety through the Stay-Out and Stay-Alive program.
More...

More...


----------

